# Nephila project with pics



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Well today i managed to get my hands on a Nephila kenianensis, so i had to sort the frame out and put it up on the wall, and i even put a heat mat on it! 

This is the frame hung up.









This is the hide built out of a plant pot and just underneath it has a heat mat. Hopefully that's enough heat to keep her happy











This is her! She's beautiful









This is her in her hide after i pushed her in there. 









And this is her after she went for a walk! 










I'll get more pictures as she builds more. It's looking good so far as she's not yet left the frame instead she came out of it and headed right to the bottom right hand corner then back up again! So I have web from the top left hand corner right down to the bottom right! 

Anyone got any tips on how i can keep her happy and healthy? I want to give her a drink to but i won't disturb her to much until she's built her web a little better. Hope you like her


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

That look amazing! Great photos and Good DIY skills :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

It's actually worked out a lot more expensive than buying it a tank!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting set up...

I'm not sure about adding somewhere to drink. I'd be tempted to just mist the web every couple of days at night when she should be more likely to consume it. 

They are such leggy looking things, crazy. I've heard stories that a defence mechanism they have is to just drop out of the web, and it's not uncommon to see many an exploded large female which has fallen from too great a hieght...


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow that is fantastic! :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> Interesting set up...
> 
> I'm not sure about adding somewhere to drink. I'd be tempted to just mist the web every couple of days at night when she should be more likely to consume it.
> 
> They are such leggy looking things, crazy. I've heard stories that a defence mechanism they have is to just drop out of the web, and it's not uncommon to see many an exploded large female which has fallen from too great a hieght...



Yeah i'm trying not to disturb her at all and if she did fall it will br stright on my front room carpet! She seems content at the moment but hasn't really built a huge web as such just a little thing over near the hide. 

For drinking i plan to spray the web every other day and i've already gave her a little spraying incase she was a bit dehydrated and she seemed to like it!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose you'll just have to wait and see really. I'm sure you'll get the knack of her requirements quick enough. 

What do you plan to use as feeders?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome!! :2thumb:

How big is the frame you made & how big is she?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> Yeah, I suppose you'll just have to wait and see really. I'm sure you'll get the knack of her requirements quick enough.
> 
> What do you plan to use as feeders?


Either crickets when the webs more established or moths when they start coming in throughout the summer



andy2086 said:


> Awesome!! :2thumb:
> 
> How big is the frame you made & how big is she?


It's about 5 foot by 4 foot mate, and i would say she's about 4 inch leg span maybe more


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It's about 5 foot by 4 foot mate, and i would say she's about 4 inch leg span maybe more


WOW! Bet it's fantastic to watch building it's web : victory:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats looking quite nice. Glad it is taking to the frame you made.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

didn't it just try and escape as soon as you released it onto it's frame?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice idea matey and :welcome1: back etc........


:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My plague said:


> didn't it just try and escape as soon as you released it onto it's frame?


Nah i put it into the hide and she stayed there for about 10 minutes then popped out! She's been good as gold so far



mcluskyisms said:


> Nice idea matey and :welcome1: back etc........
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Lol hopefully i'm back to stay


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nah i put it into the hide and she stayed there for about 10 minutes then popped out! She's been good as gold so far


Haha, that's brilliant


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Niiiiiiice! Looking forward to seeing the maculata in the other frame too!  And the senegalensis all over the place!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

jakakadave said:


> Niiiiiiice! Looking forward to seeing the *maculata in the other frame too!*  And the senegalensis all over the place!


 LOL!! :lol2:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Blimey i didn't think you would actually do it tim good luck getting the ladies to come in for coffee now...


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Blimey i didn't think you would actually do it tim good luck getting the ladies to come in for coffee now...


 'ello!
Ain't spoke to you in a while! :lol2:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello! 

Yes it has been a while i've been neglecting you and rfuk!! slapped wrists!!!!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Yes it has been a while i've been neglecting you and rfuk!! slapped wrists!!!!


 You left me 


You going to the bts???


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

That's really cool!! Some freaky sh*t but cool! I may have to copy this, I have a love/hate relationship with spiders! Can't stand the idea of big ones crawling on me but they fascinate me!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello  Yeah init Jack! Every wall will have a Nephila on it! She seems happy so far and i think the heat mat will protect her from getting a chill. I just hope she's still in the frame come morning! :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Very cool Tim:no1:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish i was going i can't get the time off work! are you going?


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> I wish i was going i can't get the time off work! are you going?


 Aw no that sucks 
And yeah I'm going


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ungrateful cow!!!!!! Woke up to this......



















I'm going to put her back in the frame and hope for the best time i get home from work! 

P.S excuse the mess in the backround i just had breakfast :whistling2:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well today i managed to get my hands on a Nephila kenianensis, so i had to sort the frame out and put it up on the wall, and i even put a heat mat on it!
> 
> This is the frame hung up.
> image
> ...


 
This is outstanding:no1:

i thought it was a tank on the wall with a frame around the outside, but then reading the thread realised what is was, awesome:2thumb:

not sure my dogs would leave it alone if i had one

Cheers Kev


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

she wants that archway to build her web, thereby stopping you from accessing the kitchen :lol2:

you said you wanted to lose weight, now's your chance.


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

that little alcove in the background is calling out for an acrylic door to be put on it :lol2:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ungrateful cow!!!!!! Woke up to this......
> 
> image
> 
> ...


ROFL, she's seen that archway, engaged in a spot of Homeresque drooling and thought - "F:censor:k this B:censor:t little frame - Look at that one!!! I can built a F:censor:g massive web in that mutha F:censor:r!" 

Oh... didn't you know Nephilas are renowned for their foul language? ...so much to learn Tim.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

GoliathGabby said:


> that little alcove in the background is calling out for an acrylic door to be put on it :lol2:


well spotted and in total agreement: victory:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

yes thats my old girl ,you know tim she is only trying to size you up when you walk under her ,wait untill she balloons her self up real big and lifts you off the floor ,lol


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

could it be because your frame is not higher? Maybe it saw there were higher positions to get to, it stopped at the top of the archway but could have gone to the ceiling, maybe the frame would be better secured right near the ceiling.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

joeyboy said:


> could it be because your frame is not higher? Maybe it saw there were higher positions to get to, it stopped at the top of the archway but could have gone to the ceiling, maybe the frame would be better secured right near the ceiling.


I agree, I take it this is an arboreal spider? ie up is the only setting. I would be tempted to put a few frames up at different places around the room, allowing her choices. Try any get as much variety into the choices so she is more likely to settle for one. Just an idea.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not sure what else you were expecting...

I mean we all know a spider will go out of it's way to avoid using all the lovely stuff we set up for it. Give a spider a hide and a water bowl, 9 times out of 10 the spider will bury the water bowl, flip the hide and then dig a burrow or web up a corner.



Gaboon said:


> I agree, I take it this is an arboreal spider? ie up is the only setting. I would be tempted to put a few frames up at different places around the room, allowing her choices. Try any get as much variety into the choices so she is more likely to settle for one. Just an idea.


I don't know about this species, but the large Nephila I've seen seem to like making webs at what can only be described as "face-height".


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh trust me she WILL be using that frame! I'm at work now, and if she's anywhere other than that frame, i'm cling filming her in! I will incase it till she makes her bloody home in there! 

Yeah i have two of those alcoves so who knows oneday....

Lisa, i get into my kitchen first. If she builds it lower she will be stopping me from going in the front room!!! :devil:

Still no access to the PC means no bans from here :whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

GoliathGabby said:


> that little alcove in the background is calling out for an acrylic door to be put on it :lol2:


 :gasp: I agree!!
Get a P.rufilata in there, you could make it look awesome!
Or an atb or some type of gecko :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My plague said:


> :gasp: I agree!!
> Get a P.rufilata in there, you could make it look awesome!
> Or an atb or some type of gecko :lol2:


A tokay perhaps?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Quick update! Got home from work, was hoping to find her in her frame, but noooo! She went back to the spot i removed her from this morning! And made a better web!!! I have to duck to get in my front room now!!!! I took this pic to show you... Take no notice of my face, it's nasty looking at the mo 










I've also fed her!


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Quick update! Got home from work, was hoping to find her in her frame, but noooo! She went back to the spot i removed her from this morning! And made a better web!!! I have to duck to get in my front room now!!!! I took this pic to show you... Take no notice of my face, it's nasty looking at the mo
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That is really incredible! Could you take a photo of arch with her entire web in it? :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> She went back to the spot i removed her from this morning! And made a better web!!! I have to duck to get in my front room now!!!!


Grab everything you need, computer, sleeping bag, clean clothes and set up camp in the kitchen before you get trapped there.


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

These do really well in greenhouses......i used to let em go & let them decide where they want to web up, infront of a window is usually a good place, plus people looking in get a bit of a shock !..;-)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Chaika said:


> That is really incredible! Could you take a photo of arch with her entire web in it? :whistling2:


The web aint that great at the mo mate to be honest, it's stretched across the arch which is about 4 ft wide and i have to duck to get in....



garlicpickle said:


> Grab everything you need, computer, sleeping bag, clean clothes and set up camp in the kitchen before you get trapped there.


Oh so aint staying there! I'll let her eat her cricket and then it's back to the frame for her! If it was just me i wouldn't mind but i have my kids tommorow and they aren't as spider loving as i am.....



Fatherted said:


> These do really well in greenhouses......i used to let em go & let them decide where they want to web up, infront of a window is usually a good place, plus people looking in get a bit of a shock !..;-)


I was thinking of the window but when it gets chilly she will be the first to feel it


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Quick update! Got home from work, was hoping to find her in her frame, but noooo! She went back to the spot i removed her from this morning! And made a better web!!! I have to duck to get in my front room now!!!! I took this pic to show you... Take no notice of my face, it's nasty looking at the mo
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Like I said: BAM! Face-height!


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Like I said: BAM! Face-height!


The ones i had must come from places where people are 10ft tall then, because thats where they settled!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

wow she did that while you were at work? They work fast!:lol2:

I'd have one but for some weird reason my mum doesn't want it in the bathroom(I was thinking it would like the humidity) and tbh my bedroom is kind of cramped, not got the space for a 5ft+ nephila web.:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Like I said: BAM! Face-height!


Yup! Luckily i was expecting her to be somewhere other than on the frame!



Fatherted said:


> The ones i had must come from places where people are 10ft tall then, because thats where they settled!


She will be going on the frame again and she will have to stay there, i will be putting cling film over it to trap her inside 



joeyboy said:


> wow she did that while you were at work? They work fast!:lol2:
> 
> I'd have one but for some weird reason my mum doesn't want it in the bathroom(I was thinking it would like the humidity) and tbh my bedroom is kind of cramped, not got the space for a 5ft+ nephila web.:lol2:


Yup didn't take her long! I guess your best bet would be as someones said allready, a greenhouse


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> She will be going on the frame again and she will have to stay there, i will be putting cling film over it to trap her inside


:gasp:...dont mean to sound negative m8...but i can see that going "pete tong"


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yup! Luckily i was expecting her to be somewhere other than on the frame!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sadly we don't have one and the shed isn't heated. We have a large empty loft....but it's not fully insulated, you can see daylight from some areas near the bottom(floor level) where the tiles overlap. In summer it would probably be ok, but I doubt it's warm enough in winter.


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

That is one great looking spid you got there matey. I hope to be getting one soon. Well in the next few months maybe? Its on my list for sure.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Fatherted said:


> :gasp:...dont mean to sound negative m8...but i can see that going "pete tong"


How comes? I obviously don't want to hurt the poor thing, but at the same time i can't have her over my doorway! It would only be for like a night or so, because then i would take it off and by then she should have a web she won't want to leave... 



joeyboy said:


> sadly we don't have one and the shed isn't heated. We have a large empty loft....but it's not fully insulated, you can see daylight from some areas near the bottom(floor level) where the tiles overlap. In summer it would probably be ok, but I doubt it's warm enough in winter.


Yeah that's a bit of a pain


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah that's a bit of a pain


aye but I've wanted one for ages. I wonder if the spider would make do with a 3ft2 web, I could sort out a flexarium or something. 

Checking the temp of the loft now haha. They only live 18 months anyway, if that's from the egg I guess mature females only live a year, maybe less?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> aye but I've wanted one for ages. I wonder if the spider would make do with a 3ft2 web, I could sort out a flexarium or something.
> 
> Checking the temp of the loft now haha. They only live 18 months anyway, if that's from the egg I guess mature females only live a year, maybe less?


Not to sure mate, i do have a lot of slings here though of Nephila senegalensis


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> How comes? I obviously don't want to hurt the poor thing, but at the same time i can't have her over my doorway! It would only be for like a night or so, because then i would take it off and by then she should have a web she won't want to leave...


I honestly cant see it working mate, plus some will move if they think they are in a bad place, so even if she does spin up, she might move again another day.....joeyboys idea is better with a flexarium.............theres only so much humans can control with mother nature....after that your not going to change millions of years of evolution....if you get what i mean by that.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Fatherted said:


> I honestly cant see it working mate, plus some will move if they think they are in a bad place, so even if she does spin up, she might move again another day.....joeyboys idea is better with a flexarium.............theres only so much humans can control with mother nature....after that your not going to change millions of years of evolution....if you get what i mean by that.


Yeah i need to give it a go though, as i have my kids tommorow and they aren't to keen on them! If anything i might just move the frame to a better location! But i think as long as foods being thrown in all the time she might stay in there


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Fatherted said:


> These do really well in greenhouses......i used to let em go & let them decide where they want to web up, infront of a window is usually a good place, plus people looking in get a bit of a shock !..;-)


Do they like bright light, ei. better for flying insects? Maybe a window can replicated with a with a low UV output or white strip light? 

I'm liking this thread.


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Gaboon said:


> Do they like bright light, ei. better for flying insects? Maybe a window can replicated with a with a low UV output or white strip light?


 Im not sure if it really bothers them, but i know from talking to friends in queensland that they web up in shaded areas and in full sun too, ive seen webs up high 15-20ft and low down 4-6ft off the floor, food is certianly 1 factor to a reason why & where they build them, but theres other reasons that we just dont understand yet.
heres a pic of one that a friend in queens had on his back porch/veranda

this one was up quite high  & heres a pic of a huge one eating a bird (cant remember where this pic came from)


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

Could you put a vertical piece of wood in the middle of the arch that way she'l only web up half of it Just incase she's a repeat offender 

So your offspring don't like your babies:gasp: 

Can't wait to go over to Malta and see my little girl we always spend a day hunting for geckos , skinks , cameleons , spiders and scorps
mind you the x inlaws are never too happy :2thumb:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> A tokay perhaps?


 That's the spirit ;D


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Fatherted said:


> Im not sure if it really bothers them, but i know from talking to friends in queensland that they web up in shaded areas and in full sun too, ive seen webs up high 15-20ft and low down 4-6ft off the floor, food is certianly 1 factor to a reason why & where they build them, but theres other reasons that we just dont understand yet.
> heres a pic of one that a friend in queens had on his back porch/veranda
> [URL=http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w216/Moreliaman_photos/th_Goldenorb1.jpg]image[/URL]
> this one was up quite high [URL=http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w216/Moreliaman_photos/th_100_0132.jpg]image[/URL] & heres a pic of a huge one eating a bird (cant remember where this pic came from) [URL=http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w216/Moreliaman_photos/th_mammoth-golden-orb-weaver-spider-ea.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow that last one has a bird!! Looks like its having a nibble as well. That impressive!! Any invertebrate that can overpower a vert in any way is an impressive litte chancer!! 

May be worth running a simple experiment to see if they do prefer illuminated websites (hmm) ? If so how much, and your absolutely right there will be more to it than just light.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

this is so amazing! i wish i didn't live with other people now


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

gothling said:


> this is so amazing! i wish i didn't live with other people now



Lol i have room!  You look after her and make sure she stays in the frame and call it one weeks rent :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

im getting a nephila soon 
so i may have to steal your idea tim


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im getting a nephila soon
> so i may have to steal your idea tim


What my great idea of a frame? That i spent about 40 quid making only for it to wander off and choose my doorway? I now have to duck to get in my frontroom!!!! 

Good idea though....


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> What my great idea of a frame? That i spent about 40 quid making only for it to wander off and choose my doorway? I now have to duck to get in my frontroom!!!!
> 
> Good idea though....


the idea was good lol
i have a toasty walk in cupboard so im hoping it stays in there


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah mate it's a good idea just need to get it working! Just letting her eat a cricket for the night then she will go back into the frame, third time lucky! 

You pair talking about modern warfare 2 i'm guessing? I prefer world at war....


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fantastic plan, and her stubbornness makes for an amusing thread too. Win


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ally said:


> Fantastic plan, and her stubbornness makes for an amusing thread too. Win


Lol init! She won't win though! She's getting trapped in that god damn thing until she's webbed it up! Just waiting for her to eat a cricket....


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

so how's the web going?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

gothling said:


> so how's the web going?


All weekend i've had to duck under her to get into my frontroom! This morning i woke up and there was no web, just her sat there on the edge of the arch frame. After doing my teeth i noticed she was starting to build a new web, an even bigger web  

At this rate i don't think i'll be ducking, i think i'll br crawling into the frontroom like a commando!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

hahahaha :whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> All weekend i've had to duck under her to get into my frontroom! This morning i woke up and there was no web, just her sat there on the edge of the arch frame. After doing my teeth i noticed she was starting to build a new web, an even bigger web
> 
> At this rate i don't think i'll be ducking, i think i'll br crawling into the frontroom like a commando!


 LOL

Tim 0-1 Nephila


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I know the sad thing is i'm allowing it!!!!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I know the sad thing is i'm allowing it!!!!


awww 



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> i think i'll br crawling into the frontroom like a commando


i think i've been in the 18+ forum too long i thought you said "crawling into the frontroom commando" stoopid brain.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

> i think i've been in the 18+ forum too long i thought you said "crawling into the frontroom commando" stoopid brain.


thats what i thought it said too... :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Hahahaa :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

gothling said:


> awww
> 
> 
> 
> i think i've been in the 18+ forum too long i thought you said "crawling into the frontroom commando" stoopid brain.





purplekitten said:


> thats what i thought it said too... :lol2:


Oh good, not just me then.


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe she doesn't like the frame because it's too close to the wall. If you imagine that they hunt by trapping things trying to fly through gaps between trees and paths etc., you will see that her preference for the archway makes perfect sense. It's the ideal location for a tasty snack to try to get from the kitchen to the livingroom and land smack bang in her web. The chances of her catching some flying insect in a frame so close to the wall are minimal (she doesn't know that you're planning to feed her after all, she has to assume that it's all up to her.)

With this logic in mind, you might have better luck if you suspend her frame from a part of the ceiling, not too close to the wall. If she likes it you might be able to persuade her to stay there even if you move the frame later (as long as you keep her well stocked with food.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Chaika said:


> Maybe she doesn't like the frame because it's too close to the wall. If you imagine that they hunt by trapping things trying to fly through gaps between trees and paths etc., you will see that her preference for the archway makes perfect sense. It's the ideal location for a tasty snack to try to get from the kitchen to the livingroom and land smack bang in her web. The chances of her catching some flying insect in a frame so close to the wall are minimal (she doesn't know that you're planning to feed her after all, she has to assume that it's all up to her.)
> 
> With this logic in mind, you might have better luck if you suspend her frame from a part of the ceiling, not too close to the wall. If she likes it you might be able to persuade her to stay there even if you move the frame later (as long as you keep her well stocked with food.



Yeah i thought that, and the frames about a foot away from the wall but she still seems to like the archway! I hate to think what i'm going home to tonight...


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah i thought that, and the frames about a foot away from the wall but she still seems to like the archway! I hate to think what i'm going home to tonight...


Any new pics of the web? Its silly, I'm terrified of spiders but this thread has really caught my interest! :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

smileybones said:


> Any new pics of the web? Its silly, I'm terrified of spiders but this thread has really caught my interest! :2thumb:


I'll see what i can do! Give me a few minutes and if i can get any good pictures i'll bung them up!


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'll see what i can do! Give me a few minutes and if i can get any good pictures i'll bung them up!


Thanks! :blush:: victory:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I reckon i saw a nephilia the other day in a pet shop 50 quid they wanted for it! looked awesome though


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

smileybones said:


> Thanks! :blush:: victory:


No worrys! I have one that i will upload now! Not sure if it's anygood though as i only have a phone camera at the mo 



exoticsadmirer said:


> I reckon i saw a nephilia the other day in a pet shop 50 quid they wanted for it! looked awesome though


Lol screw that! I'm selling my babys for like 50p!!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok i think i might change this to my facebook pic! I did it last night so excuse my ugly face :whistling2:










And a picture of the web! I had to muk about with flash on the phone make the room dark etc! But i have to get under this thing to get in and out of my frontroom!!!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

well hellooooooo 

love the web


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

What an awsome web!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a nice web but it's a pain!!! I just know i'm going to forget myself soon and walk right into it...


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

get someone to take a photo when it happens :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> get someone to take a photo when it happens :whistling2::lol2:


Lol is that before or after i've crapped myself? :| I don't think she's as friendly as people make out!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Thought about trashing her current web, sticking the frame where the web was, getting her to web that and then moving the frame where to want it, seeing if she stays?


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok i think i might change this to my facebook pic! I did it last night so excuse my ugly face :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Wow! That is amazing! Really fascinating! Do they just stay in their web once they have built it? Presumably because it is fed on a regular basis it has no reason to wander off to hunt?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol is that before or after i've crapped myself? :| I don't think she's as friendly as people make out!


either i dont mind LOL


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Moonleh said:


> Thought about trashing her current web, sticking the frame where the web was, getting her to web that and then moving the frame where to want it, seeing if she stays?


 

could work, it'd be worth a go?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Chances are that once she's made a web she'll be reasonably happy to stay there. If she does move then you know the experiment has been something of a failure


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Moonleh said:


> Thought about trashing her current web, sticking the frame where the web was, getting her to web that and then moving the frame where to want it, seeing if she stays?


Nah it won't happen, she seems to destroy her web on her own accord, like this morning she didn't even have a web! But now though it's a lot bigger than the one last night.... 



smileybones said:


> Wow! That is amazing! Really fascinating! Do they just stay in their web once they have built it? Presumably because it is fed on a regular basis it has no reason to wander off to hunt?


Nah she hunts using her web all the time, but i'm sure oneday she will leave her web and i'll find her somewhere else she shouldn't be!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nah she hunts using her web all the time, but i'm sure oneday she will leave her web and i'll find her somewhere else she shouldn't be!


I think as long as you keep the feeding regular she won't leave it, she should cut out the bit of web which is damaged when a cricket flies into it via your hand, then re-make or just leave the hole, after it happening a few times she might scrap the whole thing and make a new one, but probably in the same place. You could put some leaves and twigs in it so you don't forget as easily, in the wild they sometimes leave large items of prey and things like leaves stuck in their web on purpose, so that birds realise it's there and fly around it, as birds flying through is really annoying, unless it's a humming bird..which tastes real good.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Just recieved this stunning girl from Tim along with slings etc. :2thumb:

She's currently residing in our spare room (5mx5m) and has taken a liking to the window which is approx 6ft x 4.5ft. Im thinking this maybe because i have vertical blinds hung (always kept shut) and she seems to be getting a decent grip on these (she's got a dodgy front leg). The door to this room is always kept shut so no chances of a door web here :lol2:

She seemed really calm and no worse for the trip through the post, walking out of the tub onto my hand where i sprayed her and she had a drink.

She certainly is one stunning spider and i had been looking forward to owning another Orb Weaver for ages! So thanks Tim...she's ace :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

No worrys just glad she's gone to a good home and aint put in a tank after taking over my doorway!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No worrys just glad she's gone to a good home and aint put in a tank after taking over my doorway!


:lol2: Nope she has a whole room to herself


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

Got my slings today as well. Hope they all get as big as your female mate.
Cheers Tim.

Barry.


----------



## minidaz123 (May 12, 2010)

Also got my slings today ... thanks Tim.
Will be good to see them grow on, although i have been told that i will be in big trouble if they all cover the living room in web :lol2:
Daz


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

baz-vegas said:


> Got my slings today as well. Hope they all get as big as your female mate.
> Cheers Tim.
> 
> Barry.


You best hope only one or two get to that size, or you'll be living in a web! :devil:



minidaz123 said:


> Also got my slings today ... thanks Tim.
> Will be good to see them grow on, although i have been told that i will be in big trouble if they all cover the living room in web :lol2:
> Daz


You should be ok mate, wall to wall Nephila sounds amazing! Packing all those little buggers up for everyone has given me a few 'wild Nephila' that will live in my bathroom.....


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

:gasp:
PLEASE lemme come see that :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> :gasp:
> PLEASE lemme come see that :lol2:


What my bathroom?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Just checked on Mrs Weaver and she's made a big web covering the window frame and blinds :2thumb:

Ive just sprayed it to replicate the morning dew they would get on their webs in the wild to drink from, which she seemed to like. I also caught her sunning herself and grooming a few times yesterday afternoon :lol2:


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

lol thats so cool , not for me but still cool 

good on you mate


----------

